# Clerks Fishroom Updates - 7/8



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

The camera isn't the best, but I am going to divide this by tank.

First off... The new 20 Long, the bag of biomax comes out next week.










*20 Gallon*




















*50 Gallon*


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Fish Pictures!

*Big Bad Male*



























Who's that hiding there?









Peppered Cory









Male Blue Ram









Male Bolivian Ram









Ram Pair









Young BN


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Very Cool! 

I Realllllly want a newt! 

Im thinking after this saltwater project im about to do, I might try to set that up for christmas. Maybe a little 36x12 tank!


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

The Peppered Cory is Very cute. Cool Tank set-up. 

Rams are such a beautiful fish as well...


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

what plants ye got??


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

The cory's wiskers look like the beards from those really old asian guys.:lol:


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

For perspective


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Lookin good, Clerk.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

They look really good! I love the newt...its so cute.  Your Blue Rams are gorgeous too. Excellent work on the planted tanks.


----------



## Reba (Aug 7, 2007)

Are the rams FW? The seem to be very colorful. Might do well in my 50 gal.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

lovin the plecos


----------



## cpm6372 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice tanks.


----------

